# Why not Austria?



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I studied in Vienna as an undergraduate in 1987. It only took me 31 years to return!

Breathtaking natural beauty, year round outdoor activities galore, great food, world class cultural events, excellent transportation, nice people...my only question is what the hell took me so long to return.

Just a few photos from my walk this Valentines/Ash Wednesday.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The scenery is is incredible and based on the selfie concluding this day's pictograph, sartorially you fit rather nicely in with the local population. :cold:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I was in Vienna just before Christmas before taking a river cruise to the Christmas Markets. I concur with all the OP's comments!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great photos and wonderful country and people. Lots of fun there plus the beer and shopping are excellent. The white stuff is nice in your photos, Mr. B. Scott Robinson, but think I'll wait until Spring!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Lovin' your work BSR.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Spanish riding school this am, on a plane to Pakistan tomorrow.

Culture shock at 100% by Wednesday.

Stumbled upon my happy place in Vienna today.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
and may you be blessed with safe journeys, my friend!:beer:


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Vienna is one of my wife's favourite cities. It has an awful lot to recommend it... Grand hotels, great fine dining, high culture of all kinds.

I usually see eye to eye with Austrians, like the Japanese, in that you just get that sense that they take seriously the need to keep their society ticking over properly.


----------

